# CHP officer's body found in school field



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CHP officer's body found in school field *
FROM STAFF REPORTS 
Inside Bay Area
Copyright 2006 MediaNews Group, Inc. and ANG Newspapers
All Rights Reserved

*SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO*- The body of a man who appeared to have committed suicide was discovered in a park next to Alta Loma Middle School on Wednesday morning, the San Mateo County Coroner's Office confirmed.

The man, identified as a CHP officer, was found in Alta Loma Park by a dog walker at 6:30 a.m., according to Lt. Mike Brosnan with the South San Francisco Police Department, who added the case is being handled as an apparent suicide.

The Coroner's Office said the man was 43 or 44 and lived in South San Francisco. He was a veteran CHP officer who leaves behind a wife and children, according to CHP Sgt. Les Bishop. The officer had worked for the CHP for more than 20 years and was assigned to patrol in the Redwood City office, Bishop said.

"CHP has lost a great member," he said.

The nature of the CHP job requires officers to deal with traumatic events regularly, and the CHP offers emotional-support programs free and anonymously for its employees, said Tom Marshall, CHP spokesman.

"The CHP doesn't track injuries that are not job-related; these are not required to be reported," said Marshall. "(CHP) doesn't delve too much into someone's personal life. It would be inappropriate to track personal matters."

The body was removed about 8:20 a.m., just after summer school started at 8:15 a.m. The area was blocked off from students, and none was believed to have seen the body, said Superintendent Barbara Olds of the South San Francisco Unified School District.

The Daily Review and other ANG Newspapers are withholding the officer's name.

July 13, 2006








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------

